

China becomes major victim of cyberattacks: computer security official - narad
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/china/2011-08/10/c_131041172.htm

======
narad
"The report said 14.7 percent of the attacks came from Internet Protocol
addresses (IPs) located in the United States, with another 8 percent located
in India."

